# Media PC



## Mithrilhall (Mar 28, 2001)

I thought I would start a thread on a DYI Media PC.

Post your hardware and the software you're using.


My Media PC (Hardware):

Hauppauge 1042 Win TV150 PVR-MCE Tuner Card
TOSHIBA White 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-ROM IDE DVD-ROM Drive
Microsoft A9O-00007 Infrared WinXP Media Center Remote Control
LINKSYS WUSB54GS USB 2.0 Wireless Adapter with SpeedBooster
Maxtor DiamondMax 10 6B200R0 200GB 7200 RPM IDE Ultra ATA133 Hard Drive 
PNY Personal Cinema GeForce FX 5700 Geforce FX5700 128MB DDR AGP 4X/8X Video Card
Shuttle SK43G AMD Socket A(462) AMD Athlon XP/ Athlon/ Sempron/ Duron VIA KM400 2x 184Pin Integrated Video Aluminum Barebone
2 X CORSAIR XMS 512MB 184-Pin DDR SDRAM System Memory
AMD Athlon XP 2700+ 333MHz FSB Socket A Processor

My Media PC (Software):

Windows Media Center Edition 2005


----------



## imjerry (Oct 12, 2005)

Here it is! And my regular workstation too!!


----------



## talon03 (Apr 26, 2005)

Again, read the sig!!


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Media Center PC's used at home: There are also 2 other PC's not used as media centers

PC 1:
Leadtech K7NCR18D 
512 MB DDR3200
AthlonXP [email protected]+
Hauppuage PVR-150
Hauppuage PVR-150MCE
1 Western Digital 160gig 7200rpm drive
2 Seagate Western Digital 160gig 7200rpm Drives
Pioneer 109 DVD+/-RW
9800 Pro
Cheap ugly black ULTRA case from TD
MCE remote
logitech microphone
WTR54G router
MD3200 chipset voice modem for caller


Software:
WinXP Media Center edition w/skype, mceweather, mceauction, dcut, Tweakmce, caller ID, X-10 plugins.
MediaPortal w/plugins
BeyondTV
SageTV
Intervideo home theater
Sesame Media Center
Talisman Desktop
Xlobby
Nitrous Voice Flux for voice command
Nero
Games/etc



PC 2:
ASrock K8-880upgrade
Athlon64 2800+ overclocked
XGI Volari 128mb vid (DX9 capable, and only $4AR)
160gig Seagate
pioneer 109A DVD+-RW
Kworld TV Xpert pro w/remote
Hitachi compatable 44780 LCD 
Athenatech microatx case modded with internal IR reciever and 2 LCD's
wireless card

software:
Girder
WinLirc
MediaPortal
JaLCD
WinXP
Nero
Games/etc

PC 3:
MSI M8M880-something mobo 
Sempron64 3000+ overclocked
5200FX 
Zalman heatsink
160gig Seagate
pioneer 109A DVD+-RW
Kworld TV Xpert pro w/remote
Hitachi compatable 44780 LCD 
Athenatech microatx case modded with internal IR reciever and two LCD's
wireless card

software:
Girder
WinLirc
MediaPortal
JaLCD
WinXP
Nero
Games/etc

PC 3:
PC CHIPS M863G V5.1C AMD Athlon XP Mobile 2800+
Hauppauge PVR-150
5200fx
Leadtek TV xpert pro w/remote
CODEGEN MS-33-CA MicroATX Case
Nec ND-3540 DVDRW
wireless card

software:
Girder
WinLirc
MediaPortal
JaLCD
WinXP
Nero
Games/etc

All PC's have temp controlled fans, silicone drive silencers, silent power supplies, 5.1 surround logitech speakers..

Media server 
PC CHIPS M789CG V3.0A C3 CPU onboard Motherboard w/homemade wood panel case
4 160gig seagate drives
wireless card

Runs Win98se
This is also used to convert video formats (dvr-ms, mpeg to divx) in the background.. It runs a timed batch file to move recorded TV from each PC, then convert and send the divx file back to the archived TV folder held in "my movies".. It's slow converting, but 70 hours of high quality TV recording only takes up 20gigs in divx format.. Also, it makes almost no noise, produces almost no heat, and you can hide the things anywhere because it's so tiny..

Universal remotes that work on all the media centers: 
My UIE remote wristwatch.
The X-10 8 in one remote.
Ipaq 3760 w/CF expansion pack/wireless card/Novii remote software/z2.Remote2PC software

Last media center:
AR softmod Gamecube 
software: SDload, Gcos v1.4, mfe-distro GClinux..


----------

